# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  رسائل متبادلة (بين زوجين)

## أبو مريم السني

*(قبل فتح الرسالة)*
للرسائل عموماً وقع خاص في النفس.. وفي الرسائل المتبادلة بين الأحباب والأصحاب من علامات الرقي وحسن التربية ونبل المودة الشيء الكثير! فهي تقرب القلوب وتزيل إحن الصدور، وتنشر المودة، وتبقي المحبة!

وهذه رسائل عتاب ومودة بين زوجين تحكي واقعا ملموسا ومشاهدا.. ولم آت فيها بجديد، وإنما هي أمور بدهية أحببت أن ألفت النظر إليها، والتأكيد على أهميتها، لعل فيها إصلاح ما تهدم، ووصل ما تقطع، وجمع ما تشتت.. وهي إشارات متتالية إلى كل زوج وزوجة.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*يا زوجي*

قبل سنوات مضت فرحت وأنا أزف إليك، معتزة بقوامتك علي سعيدة باقترانك بي.. واليوم لا تساورني ندامة ولا دمعة حزن على زاوجي منك.. بل لك من المودة أعلاها، ومن المحبة أكملها وأسماها.. فالحمد لله الذي جعل لك في قلبي سكنا، وفي نفسي طمأنينة، وفي حديثي فخرا واعتزازا، وأحمد الله عز وجل فلا يظهر بيني وبينك تنافر في الخلق، ولا تباين في المزاج، ولا اختلاف في الطبائع.. بل وجدتك نعم الرجل متمسكا بقول الله تعالى: ﴿الرِّجَالُ قَوَّامُونَ عَلَى النِّسَاءِ بِمَا فَضَّلَ اللَّهُ بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ وَبِمَا أَنْفَقُوا مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ﴾، ووجدت أثر حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم على قولك وفعلك ((.. واستوصوا بالنساء خيرا..)). 

فأنعم بك من رجل قام بحقوق الله تعالى وحقوق بيته، وأبشر بنصيب وافر من حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ((أكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا، وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم)). 

ونحن نسير سويا في هذه الدنيا، نرى ونسمع من قد تنكب الصراط، أو زلت به القدم.. فخالف أمر الله عز وجل وهدي نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم في القوامة وحسن المعاملة والصفح عن زلات أهل بيته.. والبعض أهملهم وبخسهم حقوقهم.. وإن كنت يا زوجي أربأ بك أن تحمل صفة من تلك الصفات وزلة من تلك الزلات، فإني كتبتها للذكرى، والمؤمن مرآة أخيه، والمؤمنون نصحة، والمنافقون غششة.. وعهدتك تحب الحوار وتستمع له، ولك قدوة في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبي بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهم، ومن سار على خطاهم، والعاقل الأريب الفطن الكيس من يستمع إلى قول الحق، فما بالك بمن يطلب الحق.. ولطول الطريق فقد يقع ما يكدر مسيرة الحياة الزوجية، وقد تكون هذه العثرات باب شؤم، وطريق معصية، ومفترق طرق، فأحببت أن أذكرك بها علك تنصح بها من وراءك من الأحباب والأصحاب.. إنها أنات زوجات، وآهات أمهات.. 

إنها جلسة وحديث من زوجة إلى زوجها ولا يبخس الرجل العاقل حديث النصيحة.. بل هو مستمع منصت رفعه الأدب وزانه العقل، محتسباً الإصلاح أجرا ومثوبة!

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*يا زوجتي*
 في المرة الأولى التي رأيتك فيها كان حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ملء سمعي وبصري: ((فاظفر بذات الدين تربت يداك)) فكنت أنت ذات الدين التي طالما سعيت وبحثت عنها.. ولا أخفيك سرا فقد جمع الله فيك صفات أخرى مع التقى والعفاف. 

ففيك من حسن الخلق، وجميل المعاملة، وطيب المعشر، ما تقر به نفسي، ومنحك الله جمالا ملأ عيني، وما رأيتك إلا أحلاماً وردية تسابقني في ليلة الزواج! وبعد أن مضت سنوات وبدأ الأطفال يتوافدون على أسرتنا الصغيرة لابد أن أقف معك عدة وقفات وما علمت عنك إلا كل خير، وما أحسبك إلا التوابة الأوابة، من إذا سمعت قول الله وقول رسوله سلمت وأطاعت. 

يا زوجتي: عندما تقلبين الصفحات وتنظرين في هذه الوقفات التي كتبتها بيد محبة إليك، إنما تقلبين صفحات قلبي وتنظرين تعابير وجهي.. وتمسحين قطرات من التعب على جبيني!

وأدعو الله عز وجل أن تكوني من خيار النساء.. فقد سئل النبي في أي النساء خير؟ قال: (التي تسره إذا نظر، وتطيعه إذا أمر، ولا تخالفه فيما يكره في نفسها وماله. وللزوج حقوق عظيمة وواجبات لا تخفى على عاقلة فطنة مثلك.. 
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: ((وليس على المرأة بعد حق الله ورسوله أوجب من حق الزوج)).

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*يا زوجي العزيز*• لا أرى لك اهتماما بأمر العقيدة الذي عليه مدار الإسلام والإيمان. فقد تراخيت في أمر التوكل على الله، ووكلت الأمر للأسباب. قال ابن رجب عن التوكل: ((هو صدق اعتماد القلب على الله عز وجل في استجلاب المصالح ، ودفع المضار من أمور الدنيا والآخرة..))
وقال ابن القيم: ((التوكل: نصف الدين)). 

والناس في هذه الأزمان على ثلاث مراتب: 
*الأول:* من تواكل وقعد عن العمل ولم يأخذ بالأسباب وهذا مخالف لسنة الله عز وجل في الكون. 
*الثاني:* من قام بالأسباب وترك التوكل، وهؤلاء هم الماديون وأتباعهم. 
*الثالث:* أهل الحق، من قاموا بالأسباب وتوكلوا على الله عز وجل، وهذا هو طريق الأنبياء والمرسلين، فهم يعملون للجنة ويتوكلون على الله، ويسيرون في مصالحهم وهم متوكلون على الله عز وجل، ويجاهدون وهم مستعدون متوكلون. 

فكن يا زوجي في أعلى المراتب وأسماها متوكلا عاملا، كما هو قدوتنا محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة وأتم التسليم.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*يا زوجتي..* 

لك الأجر و المثوبة من الله عز وجل، ثم الشكر مني على رسالتك التي أيقظتني من غفوتي!! ولقد وقع قول الله عز وجل وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على قلبي فأزال صدأه وأنار دربه، وهذه حال النصيحة الصادقة والكلمة المخلصة.. فجزاك الله خيرا!!
وإن كنت سبقت إلى المعروف والخير فها أنا أسير في ذلك الدرب وأسوق لك وقفات لا تغيب عن بالك ولكنها للذكرى فقد قال الله تعالى: ﴿وَذَكِّرْ فَإِنَّ الذِّكْرَى تَنْفَعُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ﴾. 

وقبل أن أبدأ الوقفات أبشرك بحديث الرسول-لمجير: عن أسماء بنت يزيد بن السكن رضي الله عنها جاءت إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت: يا رسول الله بأبي أنت وأمي أنا وافدة النساء إليك، إن الله بعثك إلى الرجال والنساء جميعاً، فآمنا بك وصدقناك، وإنا معشر النساء قواعد بيوتكم ومقضى شهوتكم وحاملات أولادكم، وإنكم معشر الرجال فضلتم علينا في الجمع والجماعات، وفي عيادة المرضى وشهود الجنائز، وفي الحج، وفي الجهاد، وفي سبيل الله، وإن الرجل إذا خرج حاجاً أو معتمرا أو مجاهدا حفظنا لكم أموالكم، وغزلنا لكم أثوابكم، وربينا أولادكم، أفلا نشارككم في الأجر، فالتفت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى أصحابه بوجهه وقال: "هل سمعتم بمقالة امرأة أحسن من هذه ؟ ثم قال لها: "افهمي أيتها المرأة المسلمة، وأعلمي من خلفك من النساء: أن حسن تبعل المرأة لزوجها وطلبها لرضاه واتباعها لموافقته يعدل ذلك كله ". 
*
فهنيئا لك هذا الأجر وهذه المنزلة.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*يا زوجي الحبيب:* 
تبدت أمور خطيرة تهدم الدين من أساسه، ومن أخطر تلك المعاول: موافقتك للذهاب لمن تعرف في قرارة نفسك أنه من المشعوذين والدجالين، وقد حذر الله عز وجل ورسوله من ذلك، فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ((من أتى عرافا أو كاهنا فصدقه بما يقول فقد كفر بما أنزل على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم)). 
وإن لبسوا عليك بالاسم وقالوا هو: طبيب شعبي.. فالأسماء لا تغير الأمر!

واسمع- يا زوجي- في أوساط الرجال حديثا يصل إلى الردة- والعياذ بالله- من الاستهزاء بالدين وأوامره من حجاب، وإعفاء لحية، وتقصير ثوب. 

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: ((إن الاستهزاء بالله وآياته ورسوله كفر يكفر صاحبه بعد إيمانه)). 

وقال الشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي- رحمه الله-: ((إن الاستهزاء بالله ورسوله كفر يخرج عن الدين، لأن أصل الدين مبني على تعظيم الله وتعظيم دينه ورسله، والاستهزاء بشيء من ذلك مناف لهذا الأصل ومناقض له أشد المناقضة)). 

وليس لك يا زوجي إلا الإنكار عليهم مع القدرة، أو القيام مع عدمها، واسمع قول الله عز وجل: ﴿وَقَدْ نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الْكِتَابِ أَنْ إِذَا سَمِعْتُمْ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ يُكْفَرُ بِهَا وَيُسْتَهْزَأُ بِهَا فَلا تَقْعُدُوا مَعَهُمْ حَتَّى يَخُوضُوا فِي حَدِيثٍ غَيْرِهِ إِنَّكُمْ إِذاً مِثْلُهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ جَامِعُ الْمُنَافِقِينَ وَالْكَافِرِينَ فِي جَهَنَّمَ جَمِيعاً﴾. 

فتنبه يا زوجي لهذا الأمر الخطير، واحذر أن تزل قدمك بعد ثبوتها.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

يا زوجتي الكريمة...*

وإليك ما ذكرت من وقفات:*  
*الوقفة الأولى*: حذر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الخروج لغير حاجة، والمرأة إذا خرجت من بيتها فقد تبدت للسهام والرماح التي ترسل إليها، قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ((المرأة عورة فإذا خرجت استشرفها (أي زينها للرجال) الشيطان)). وأراك تتساهلين في أمر الخروج بحاجة وبدون حاجة وبأعذار واهية.. فمرة تخرجين لشراء حذاء ثم تخرجين لإعادته، وأخرى لأن لونه لا يناسب فستانك، ومرة لزيارة الصديقة والقريبة، وهكذا أصبح همك الخروج وأمسيت امرأة خراجة ولاجة! فأين القرار في البيت امتثالا لقول الله عز وجل: ﴿وَقَرْنَ فِي بُيُوتِكُنَّ﴾. 

يقول عبد الله بن مسعود: ((ما قربت امرأة إلى الله بأعظم من قعودها في بيتها)). 

وكانت أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها تقرأ: ﴿ وَقَرْنَ فِي بُيُوتِكُنَّ﴾ فتبكي حتى تبل خمارها. 

ويا زوجتي في من الغيرة الكثير ولله الحمد.. أما سمعت قول علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه حيث يقول: ((بلغني أن نساءكم ليزاحمن العلوج في الأسواق، أما تغارون، إنه لا خير فيمن لا يغار؟!))

وأجملت أم المؤمنين عائشة- رضي الله عنها- الأمر في كلمات ذهبية فقالت: ((إن خيرا للمرأة ألا ترى الرجال ولا يروها)). 
وقد سئل فضيلة الشيخ عبد الله بن جبرين- حفظه الله- عن حكم ذهاب المرأة إلى الأسواق فأجاب: ((لا يجوز الذهاب في كل الحالات إلا لضرورة شديدة بألا تجد من ينوب عنها في شراء حوائجها الخاصة، أو لا يعرف ما تريده غيرها. ومتى خرجت فلابد أن تكون في غاية الاحتشام والتستر وتغطية جميع بدنها، ولا يجوز لمن دخنت الأسواق أن تبدي شيئاً من جسدها أمام الرجال كالكفين والوجه والقدمين وغيرها لأنها عورة، وهكذا لا تبدي الحلي على يديها ولو كانت مستورة بالجوارب أو الشراب، وهكذا لا تدخل الأسواق وهي متطيبة بطيب له رائحة ظاهرة، ولابد أيضاً أن تصحب محرمها وهو زوجها أو من تحرم عليه من أقاربها أو أصهارها، وهكذا، وقد يجوز إذا صحبت نسوة ثقات وأمنت المفسدة والتزمت الاحتشام التام والبعد عن الأخطار وأسبابها. 
وتأملي في عفاف وحياء فاطمة بنت محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ قالت لأسماء بنت عميس: ((إني أستقبح ما يصنع بالنساء، يطرح على المرأة الثوب فيصفها))تعني إذا ماتت ووضعت في نعشها، قالت: يا ابنة رسول الله، ألا أريك شيئاً رأيته بالحبشة! فدعت بجرائد رطبها فحنتها ثم طرحت عليها ثوباً، فقالت فاطمة رضي الله عنها: ما أحسن هذا وأجمله، إذا مت فغسليني أنت وعلي، ولا يدخل علي أحد. 

يا زوجتي الكريمة.. هذا حياء وعفاف من تربت في بيت النبوة لا تريد أن ينظر إلى جسدها وهو على النعش وفرحت بوضع هذه الأعواد وعليها ثوب يمنع من النظر إليها! رضي الله عنها وأرضاها.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*يا زوجي العزيز:* 
خلقنا الله عز وجل لأمر عظيم هو عبادته.. فأين موقع هذا الأمر من دقائق حياتك؟! وأذكرك بقول الله عز وجل: ﴿وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالْأِنْسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ﴾ وأراك تكدح الليل والنهار من أجل ريالات تجمعها، وأنستك الدنيا الفانية الآخر الدائمة.. فأنت تعمل للدنيا وتجذ وتحرص وكأنك مخلد فيها، وتساهلت في أمر الآخرة وكأنك لن ترحل إليها.. وكلما رأيتك تجري وتلهث، تذكرت قول يحي بن معاذ: ((مسكين ابن آدم لو خاف النار كما يخاف الفقر دخل الجنة)). 

*يا زوجي الكريم:* 
هل انقطعت حاجتك عن الله عز وجل فأهملت الدعاء؟! من يدفع عنك المرض، ومن يصلح زوجك وأبناءك، ومن يعنيك على نوائب الدهر؟ أنسيت أنه كان من دعاء نبي هذه الأمة الدعوة على الثبات على هذا الدين؟! بل وأبو الأنبياء كان يدعو لنفسه ولأبنائه بأن يجنبهم الله عز وجل عبادة الأصنام.. ﴿وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ رَبِّ اجْعَلْ هَذَا الْبَلَدَ آمِناً وَاجْنُبْنِي وَبَنِيَّ أَنْ نَعْبُدَ الْأَصْنَامَ﴾. 
فحري بك يا زوجي أن تكثر من الدعاء في زمن تتخطف فيه الفتن دين الرجل، والأمر كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إن بين أيديكم فتنا كقطع الليل المظلم، يصبح الرجل فيها مؤمنا، ويمسي كافرا، ويمسي مؤمنا، ويصبح كافرا..)). 
لا تحقرن يا زوجي معصية لله عز وجل، فإن للمعاصي شؤما وخزياً وعارا في الدنيا والآخرة، وربما يطمس الله على قلب الإنسان بسبب معصية صغيرة يحتقرها.. وقد ورد في القرآن العظيم أن الله عز وجل خسف الأرض بأمم أسرفت على نفسها في عمل الفواحش والذنوب، ثم تأمل من خسف الله به الأرض لأنه خرج في ذنب قد تراه سهلاً وهو عند الله عظيم.. قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((بينما رجل يتبختر في حلة قد أعجبته نفسه، إذ أمر الله الأرض فأخذته، فهو يتجلجل فيها إلى يوم القيامة)).

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*يا زوجتي الكريمة:**
الوقفة الثانية:* فتنت في اقتناء الصور والمجسمات وتعليقها على الجدران وفوق الأرفف حتى أصبح بيتنا متحفاً يجمع أنواع المعاصي والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حذر من ذلك بقوله: ((لا تدخل الملائكة بيتا فيه كلب ولا صورة)). وإذا تدخله الملائكة فإن الشياطين تصول وتجول فيه ثم أليس لديك قناعة أن أيامنا في هذه البيوت أيام قلائل ثم نرحل إلى بيوت أخرى مساحتها لا تعادل مساحة نافذة من نوافذ منزلنا، والقبر ظلمة لا ينيره إلا العمل الصالح!
*قال الإمام أحمد:* ((إنما هو طعام دون طعام، ولباس دون لباس، وإنها أيام قلائل..))

*يا زوجتي الكريمة:**
الوقفة الثالثة:* أنعم الله علينا بنعمة عظيمة وهي نعمة الأبناء وهم أمانة في أعناقنا ومسئولون عنهم يوم القيامة. قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((كلكم راع وكلكم مسئول عن رعيته)). وهذه الأمانة العظيمة لا أراك تهتمين بتربيتها وتنشئتها على الطاعة.. بل غالب همك ماذا أكلوا وماذا شربوا! وما هو لباسهم وإلى أين يخرجون وأين يذهبون؟! فهل ترين أن هذه التربية هي التي ستخرج لنا أمثال مصعب وخالد ومعاذ؟!

----------


## امينة المسلمة

السلام عليكم 
ما شاء الله كلام عذب لو يتمثله الأزواج في حياتهم لانتهت مشكلاتهم فكله مبني على الحوار الغائب في الأسر اليوم جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع بحق لقد استفدت منه أسأل الله أن لا يحرمك الأجر

----------


## محب الشيخ العلوان

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*يا زوجي الكريم:* 
• أرى تقصيرا وتكاسلا منك في أداء الصلاة مع الجماعة وأحياناً أراك تصلي بجواري! مع علمك بوجوب أداء الصلاة مع الجماعة فما بالك! وماذا دهاك! وأخشى أن يكون فيك خصلة من خصال المنافقين، كما قال عبد الله بن مسعود: ((وما يتخلف عنها إلا منافق معلوم النفاق)). 
أما في أمر متابعة صلاتي وصلاة أبنائنا فأرى منك إعراضاً ولا مبالاة وهي تحتاج منك إلى صبر ومصابرة كما قال تعالى: ﴿وأمر أهلك بالصلاة واصطبر عليها﴾ ونحن اليوم وإن كنا أحبابك ورعيتك، فإننا غدا يوم القيامة خصماؤك إن فرطت، فإن لك أمر الولاية علينا الآن ومسؤول ومحاسب عنها غدا.. 
*
يا زوجي..* 
• أرى في بعض تصرفاتك حدة ويتملكك الغضب والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حذر من ذلك فقال: ((لا تغضب))رددها مراراً. والكثير من المشاكل التي تقع داخل الأسر نتيجة تهور وغضب.. وأوصيك بحديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ((لا تغضب)) وكن قدوة لنا جميعا.. نرى فيك الرجل العاقل والزوج الحكيم والأب المتزن. 

وسأورد لك ما ذكره ابن سعد في الطبقات الكبرى، عن أم ذرة عن ميمونة (أم المؤمنين) رضي الله عنها قالت: خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذات ليلة من عندي، فأغلقت دونه الباب،  فجاء يستفتح الباب فأبيت أن أفتح له، فقال: ((أقسمت إلا فتحته لي)) فقلت له: تذهب لأزواجك في ليلتي هذي، قال: ((ما فعلت، ولكن وجدت حقناً من بولي)). 

أرأيت يا زوجي نبي هذه الأمة عليه الصلاة والسلام وقائدها ومعلمها يخرج لحاجته فيغلق دونه الباب في الليل المظلم، ويستفتح الباب فترفض زوجته! فيقسم عليها أن تفتح له الباب ويوضح ويشرح لها بكلمات وافية لماذا خرج! عندها ترضى أم المؤمنين- رضي الله عنها- وتفتح له الباب وينتهي الأمر! انتهى لرفق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بزوجاته وحلمه عليهن ومعالجته للموقف بهدوء واتزان.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

زوجتي الكريمة:
*الوقفة الرابعة:* يا أم عبد الله أراك تحرصين على المباهاة ولباس الشهرة وتصرفين الأموال لذلك والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ((لا يدخل الجنة من كان في قلبه مثقال ذرة من كبر)). 

 وتأملي في حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((من ترك اللباس تواضعا لله، وهو يقدر عليه، دعاه الله يوم القيامة على رؤوس الخلائق حتى يخيره من أي حلل الإيمان شاء يلبسها)). 

وأعرف أيتها الزوجة المصونة أنك امرأة تحبين الزينة والجمال، ولكن لكل أمر حد، فلا تتمادي بنفسك إلى الإسراف والتبذير اللذين ذمهما الله عز وجل، خاصة إنك ترين وتسمعين حال أخواتك المسلمات اللاتي يبحثن عن لقمة فلا يجدنها! ثم إني سائلك.. ألا تتغير مشيتك وطريقة حديثك، بل والتفاتتك إذا لبست أجمل الثياب وأفخرها؟ أخشى أن يصيبك شيء من الكبر والمباهاة والفخر والعجب فيكون لك نصيب من الحديث السابق فتزل بك القدم!!

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*يا زوجي..* 
• أرى في بعض تصرفاتك حدة ويتملكك الغضب والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حذر من ذلك فقال: ((لا تغضب))رددها مراراً. والكثير من المشاكل التي تقع داخل الأسر نتيجة تهور وغضب.. وأوصيك بحديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ((لا تغضب)) وكن قدوة لنا جميعا.. نرى فيك الرجل العاقل والزوج الحكيم والأب المتزن. 
وسأورد لك ما ذكره ابن سعد في الطبقات الكبرى، عن أم ذرة عن ميمونة (أم المؤمنين) رضي الله عنها قالت: خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذات ليلة من عندي، فأغلقت دونه الباب،  فجاء يستفتح الباب فأبيت أن أفتح له، فقال: ((أقسمت إلا فتحته لي)) فقلت له: تذهب لأزواجك في ليلتي هذي، قال: ((ما فعلت، ولكن وجدت حقناً من بولي)). 

أرأيت يا زوجي نبي هذه الأمة عليه الصلاة والسلام وقائدها ومعلمها يخرج لحاجته فيغلق دونه الباب في الليل المظلم، ويستفتح الباب فترفض زوجته! فيقسم عليها أن تفتح له الباب ويوضح ويشرح لها بكلمات وافية لماذا خرج! عندها ترضى أم المؤمنين- رضي الله عنها- وتفتح له الباب وينتهي الأمر! انتهى لرفق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بزوجاته وحلمه عليهن ومعالجته للموقف بهدوء واتزان. 
*
•* سمعت يا زوجي أن جارتنا تسعى جادة لحفظ أجزاء من القرآن وقد شجعهما زوجها على ذلك، بل وجعل لها هدية ثمينة كلما أتمت حفظ سورة معينة، وأكثر من ذلك بدأ هو بنفسه يراجع ما حفظت.. فليتك تسعى معي بهذا الأمر وتحثني عليه، وتأكد أنني إذا رأيت فرحك وسرورك ومتابعتك سأكون مثل جارتنا، بل وأكثر منها.. فهيا نتعاون على الخير ونجني الحسنات. 
*
•* سأنقل لك يا زوجي صورة طالما تمنيتها في عشنا الزوجي.. عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((رحم الله رجلا قام من الليل فصلى وأيقظ امرأته فصلت، فإن أبت نضح في وجهها الماء، ورحم الله امرأة قامت من الليل فصلت، وأيقظت زوجها فصلى، فإن أبى نضحت في وجهه الماء)). فهلا رأيت منك تلك اللمسات الإيمانية..

----------


## أبو مريم السني

زوجتي الكريمة:*
الوقفة الخامسة:* من أخطر ما أفسدته وسائل الإعلام في نسائنا غرس مفهوم التقليل من الإنجاب والسعي لتحديد النسل، فأصبح ذلك من المسلمات عند جهلة النساء، وهن بذلك مخالفات لأمر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث قال: ((تزوجوا الودود الولود فإني مكاثر بكم الأمم)). 

وأثنى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على المرأة الولود فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((خير نسائكم الولود الودود..)). 

فاحتسبي الأجر في الحمل والولادة والرضاعة والتربية، فإن تربية الأبناء تربية صالحة من أنواع العبادة.. وابشري بالخير العظيم والأجر الجزيل، ففي الدنيا تقر عينك وفي الآخرة تفوزين بالأجر العظيم.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*• يا زوجي...* الإسلام تناله السهام من كل مكان وأراك تنام قرير العين.. لا يهمك أمر الإسلام ولا المسلمين! وأعجب من هذا أنك كنت فيما سبق سباقاً في العمل الدعوي فماذا دهاك؟ هل أنت في انحدار وتراجع؟ أم هي بداية انتكاسة والعياذ بالله؟! وإني لأربأ بأمثالك أن تكون همومه منحصرة في جيبه وبطنه وليس للإسلام مكان في قلبه!
يا أبا عبد الله.. لو لم يقم الصحابة- رضوان الله علمهم أجمعين- بتبليغ الرسالة إلينا فهل يصل الدين إلى من بعدهم؟. إنهم أمة من الأخيار قاموا بالدعوة وتلقفها السلف عن الخلف إلى يوم القيامة! فما نصيبك من هذا الخير العظيم. ولقد تيسرت السبل وتعددت وتنوعت ورخصت الأثمان في سبيل الدعوة. 
قف وراجع نفسك فالأمة بحاجة إلى همتك وعزمك فكل قليل مع قليل يبارك الله فيه.. ولو كل رجل استشعر مكانه ورأى حق الإسلام عليه لارتفعت الراية وشيدت الحصون! 

*• يا زوجي...* مال المرأة الذي يأتي إليها هدية، أو من وارث، أو من عمل تقوم به، هو مال خاص بها لا يجوز أخذ شيء منه إلا بطيب نفس منها وموافقتها! وهذا المبدأ من محاسن الدين الإسلامي وشرائعه في تكريم المرأة وقيام كيان مادي خاص بها. لكن مع الأسف كثر في الآونة الأخيرة التعدي على مال الزوجة بسبب أو بدون سبب، وافتعل كثير من الأزواج المشاكل لكي تتنازل الزوجة عن مالها وهي مكرهة إرضاء لزوجها، وآخرون اتخذوا التهديد والوعيد سلماً لمآربهم، وآخرون خدعوا زوجاتهم، إما بشكل مباشر كادعاء شراء أرض أو بيت لها وهو لا يفعل ذلك، وإما بأخذ المال على شكل قرض لا يرد! وهذا من أكل أموال الناس بالباطل.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

زوجتي الكريمة:*
الوقفة السادسة:* (الضرورة) كلمة استهين بها.. وقد تتعجبين لذلك! ألست تذهبين أحياناً للمستشفى وتتساهلين في الدخول على الطبيب الرجل! ولم تحاولي أن تدخلي على طبيبة وهو أمر سهل! وما أنت فيه من شكوى تحتمل التأخير وليس هناك ضرر من تأخيرها! فأين الضرورة في خلع ضرس أو رؤية مرض في العين أو الأذن؟! يا زوجتي العيادات النسائية في كل مكان حتى وإن دفعت من مالي الخاص حتى لا يراك طبيب! ثم تأملي حال من تأتي إلى الأطباء.. إحداهن دخلت على الطبيب بابنها الصغير ثم لما جلست كشفت عن وجهها وسألها الطبيب ما بك؟ قالت: ابني المريض! وثانية تجد الألم في أذنها فإذا بها تكشف عن وجهها كاملا؟! فأين الضرورة! 
*
قال سعيد بن المسيب:* ((ما يئس الشيطان من شيء إلا أتاه من قبل النساء)). فاحذري يا زوجتي أن تزل بك القدم فتفتني أو تفتني! واعلمي أنك تبوئين بإثم من تفتنينه! وبعض الشباب يحكي أن بداية طريق الضياع عنده: أن رأى امرأة متبرجة فأعجبته وبدأ عندها خطوات الانحراف. فاحذري من ذنوب تأتي إليك كالجبال لا تعلمين عنها في الدنيا. 

وفي هذا الطريق زلت أقدام بعض النساء إلى كبيرة من الكبائر وهي الزنا- والعياذ بالله- الذي قال عنه الإمام أحمد- رحمه الله- ((لا أعلم بعد قتل النفس ذنباً أعظم من الزنا)). 

ولهذا نهى الله عز وجل عن مجرد الاقتراب إلى ما يوقع في هذه المعصية العظيمة فقال تعالى: ﴿ وَلا تَقْرَبُوا الزِّنَى﴾ ولم يقل لا تزنوا، لأن الزنا له مقدمات منها الخلوة بالرجل الأجنبي أو محادثته.. !

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*• يا زوجي..* أرى رفقاء السوء بدأوا يخطون- نحو دارنا! وقد ذكرت لك ذلك من قبل، وقلت لي: إنك رجل عاقل وكبير ومطلع وتقدر الأمور بقدرها! ولكني أراك بدأت تنجرف معهم! وبدأت تتهاون في أمر دينك وتؤخر صلاتك.. والدش قاب قوسين أو أدنى! ورفقاء السوء يا زوجي لا يقتصرون على صغار السن فحسب.. فهذا أبو جهل يأتي إلى رجل كبير السن هو عم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.. يأتيه. أبو جهل ليكون رفيق سوء يصده عن قول لا إله إلا الله.. وكان لرفيق السوء ما أراد فمات عم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو رجل كبير عاقل فطن على الشرك! هذا هو رفيق السوء يأتي مثل اللص حتى إذا وجد منك ثغرة نفذ منها!

*• يا زوجي العزيز..* المشورة حث عليها الله عز وجل ﴿وَشَاوِرْهُ  ْ فِي الْأَمْرِ﴾ وهناك أمور أرى أن من حقي عليك أن تشاورني فيها، وهناك أمور أنت وشأنك! أحياناً آخر من يعلم بقراراتك أنا!
هذه أم المؤمنين- أم سلمة- رضي الله عنها دخل عليها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في غزوة الحديبية مهموماً مغموماً فشاورها، فلقي عندها الحل الأمثل والجواب الباتر.. 
لما فرغ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من كتابة الصلح مع قريش قال لأصحابه: ((قوموا فانحروا ثم احلقوا)) فثقل الأمر على الصحابة وقد كان حنينهم إلى مكة. فدخل صلى الله عليه وسلم على أم سلمة فذكر لها ما لقي من الناس فقالت له أم سلمة رضي الله عنها: يا نبي الله أتحب ذلك؟ اخرج ثم لا تكلم أحدا كلمة حتى تنحر بدنك، وتدعو حالقك فيحلقك. فخرج فلم يكلم أحدا حتى فعل ذلك، نحر بدنه ودعا حالقه فحلقه، فلما رأى الصحابة فعله، قاموا فنحروا وجعل بعضهم يحلق بعضاً.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*زوجتي الكريمة:**
الوقفة السابعة:* عد بعض العلماء الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر الركن السادس من أركان الإسلام لأهميته وعظم شأنه! ولا أرى لك أي أمر أو نهي في أوساط النساء والحديث مشهور: ((من رأى منكم منكرا فليغيره بيده فإن لم يستطع فبلسانه، فإن لم يستطع فبقلبه وذلك أضعف الإيمان)). 
ولا يزال التغيير والإنكار باللسان والموعظة الحسنة متاحاً في أوساط النساء، فاحرصي بارك الله فيك على هذا الأمر، واحذري أن تتركيه فيصيبنا ما أصاب غيرنا من انتشار الفساد وانحلال المجتمع. واحرصي على أن يكون في حقيبتك كتب أو نشرات لتوزيعها في كل مكان تذهبين إليه، واستشعري عظم الأجر وبراءة الذمة! فإن الأمر بالمعروف من خيرية هذه الأمة ومن أسباب التمكين في الأرض ومن أعظم أسباب النصر، وفيه تكفير للذنوب ورفع للدرجات وحصانة دون وقوع الهلاك والعذاب، وترك الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر من موانع إجابة الدعاء، ومن أسباب تسلط الكفار والمنافقين!
قال العلامة الشيخ حمد بن عتيق رحمه الله: ((فلو قدر أن رجلا يصوم النهار ويقوم الليل ويزهد في الدنيا كلها، وهو مع هذا لا يغضب لنه، ولا يتمعر وجهه، ولا يحمر، فلا يأمر بالمعروف، ولا ينهى عن المنكر، فهذا الرجل من أبغض الناس عند الله، وأقلهم ديناً، وأصحاب الكبائر أحسن عند الله منه)). 
ومما لبسه إبليس على ضعاف النفوس: الغفلة عن الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، واعتبروا ذلك تدخلا في شئون الغير، وهذا من قلة الفهم ونقص الإيمان، فعن أبي بكر رضي الله عنه قال: يا أيها الناس! إنكم لتقرؤون هذه الآية: ﴿ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ لا يَضُرُّكُمْ مَنْ ضَلَّ إِذَا اهْتَدَيْتُمْ﴾ وإني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ((إن الناس إذا رأوا الظالم فلم يأخذوا على يديه أوشك أن يعمهم الله بعقاب منه)). 

*الوقفة الثامنة:* يا زوجتي: أنت امرأة متعلمة، ومع هذا في كل شهر أراك تقعين في (حيص بيص) وتأخذك الحيرة كل مأخذ، فلا تعرفين وقت الطهر من غيره، وإني سائلك.. كم مضى من عمرك وأنت تحتاجين كل شهر لمعرفة أحكام الطهارة والحيض! !؟ ألم تفكري في اقتناء كتاب عن الطهارة تفيدين به نفسك وتنفعين غيرك من النساء، وأخشى أنا تأثمي بسبب هذا الإهمال والتساهل!!

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*•** يا زوجي:* أرعني سمعك، وأنصت بقلبك، عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: إن الله قال: ((من عادى لي وليا فقد آذنته بالحرب، وما تقرب إلي عبدي بشيء أحب إلي مما افترضت عليه، ولا يزال عبدي يتقرب إلي بالنوافل حتى أحبه، فإذا أحببته كنت سمعه الذي يسمع به، وبصره الذي يبصر به، ويده التي يبطش بها، ورجله التي يمشي بها، ولأن سألني لأعطينه، ولئن استعاذني لأعيذنه)). 
فإذا أديت العبادة المفروضة كاملة وتقربت إلى الله عز وجل بالنوافل فإن الله عز وجل يكرمك بكرم عظيم ويجود عليك بأعظم أنواع الجود، يقول الخطابي- رحمه الله- عن هذا الحديث: ((المعنى توفيق الله لعبده التي يباشرها بهذه الأعضاء، وتيسير المحبة له فيها: بأن يحفظ جوارحه عليه ويعصمه عن مواقعة ما يكره من الإصغاء إلى اللهو بسمعه، ومن النظر إلى ما نهى الله عنه ببصره، ومن البطش فيما لا يحل له بيده، ومن السعي إلى الباطل برجله)). 
*
• القلوب يا زوجي تصدأ كما يصدأ الحديد..* وأرى أن قلبي بدأ يصدأ؟! وجلاؤه ذكر الله عز وجل وقراءة القرآن وسماع المواعظ والدروس والمحاضرات.. وأنا الآن أطلب منك أن تحضر لي دروس بعض العلماء ومحاضراتهم عبر شريط أو كتاب؟! فلماذا تبخل علي بذلك. ألا تريدني أن أتفقه في ديني، وأعرف حقوق ربي، وأتزود من دنياي لآخرتي.. ألا يسرك أن أسمع موعظة ترقق قلبي وتفيض منها عيناي خشية لله عز وجل ورجاء فيما عنده؟! ألا تحب أن تراني أسمع دروس العلماء في التوحيد والعقيدة وأحكام الطهارة وغيرها! فأتفقه في ديني وأعرف طريق جنتي؟!
قال تعالى: ﴿ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ وَأَهْلِيكُمْ نَاراً وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ﴾.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*زوجتي الكريمة:**
الوقفة التاسعة:* اللسان خطره عظيم وفي هذه الأزمنة انتشرت الغيبة والنميمة، فتلك تغتاب قريبة أو زميلة، وأخرى تغتاب أهل الزوج، وثالثة تغتاب خادمتها.. ورابعة تغتاب مديرتها وزميلاتها في المدرسة.. 
وشاع أيضا في بعض المجالس الفارغة الاستهزاء بالمسلمات المؤمنات: وأشد أنواع الاستهزَاء الاستهزاء بالمتدينات والمتحجبات فقد يجر هذا الأمر إلى الكفر- والعياذ بالله-، واقرئي تفسير سورة التوبة لتعرفي خطورة الأمر. 
ومما انتشر أيضاً: الغمز واللمز بالآمرين بالمعروف والناهين عن المنكر بأنهم يتدخلون في حريات الآخرين! وأنبهك يا زوجتي إلى خطورة الأمر، قال في حاشية ابن عابدين: ((أن من قال: ((فضولي)) لمن يأمر بالمعروف وينهى عن المنكر فهو مرتد)). 
وفي "الدر المختار" قال في فصل الفضولي: ((هو من يشتغل بما لا يعنيه، فالقائل لمن يأمر بالمعروف: أنت فضولي، يخشى عليه الكفر)). 

*الوقفة العاشرة:* النقاب.. النقاب.. كثر الحديث حوله، ولكن اتفق الجميع على أنه باب شر وفتنة بهذا المظهر الذي نراه، وأنت أيتها المنقبة تجمعين الآثام والأوزار لكل من نظر إلى عينيك الكحيلة! ولا تعلمين كم من شاب تبوئين بإثمه يوم القيامة! ولا يغرك المرجفون في الأرض وأعذارهم الواهية! لا تقولي أريد أن أرى الطريق.. فجدتك وأمك وأنت لكن سنوات وأنتن ترين الطريق بدون نقاب! ثم ها أنت في السيارة وزوجك يقودها.. فإلى ماذا تريدين أن تنظري! وأي شيء تخشين أن تقعي فيه وأنت راكبة! ولكن الشيطان يصول ويجول وأنت تتبعين!
فاتقي الله ولا يكن أهون الناظرين إليك وأنت على حال لا ترضيه!

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*•* يا أبا عبد الله.. اتفقنا منذ- البداية أن هذه رسائل مصارحة دافعها المصالحة والإصلاح.. 
ولذا سأعلن لك للمرة الأولى يا زوجي أنك إنسان جانبت طريق النظافة في ملبسك وفي مظهرك، ولا أراك تستعمل فرشاة أسنان أما السواك فإنه مفقود من جيبك منذ شهور وهو من سنن المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم! فأين النظافة التي حث عليها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ وأين التزين للزوجة؟! لا تغضب وراجع نفسك! ولو أصبح حالي مثل حالك، ماذا تفعل؟ كان ابن عباس رضي الله عنه يقول: ((إني لأحب أن أتزين لامرأتي كما أحب أن تتزين لي)). 
والله جل وعلا يقول: ﴿وَعَاشِرُوهُنّ   بِالْمَعْرُوفِ﴾. 
قال ابن كثير رحمه الله: ((أي: طيبوا أقوالكم لهن، وحسنوا أفعالكم، وهيئاتكم بحسب قدرتكم، كما تحب ذلك منها فافعل أنت بها مثله كما قال تعالى: ﴿وَلَهُنَّ مِثْلُ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ﴾. 
*
•يا زوجي..* مع طول الأيام نشأ بيني وبينك حاجز وهمي.. فلم تعد الصراحة هي طريقنا ولم نعد نتحدث ببساطة مثل ما سبق.. بل أصبحت أحسب ألف حساب لكل كلمة أقولها؟ وماذا أقول؟ فإلى هذا الحد نما وترعرع هذا الحاجز بيننا! أخشى أن تمر الأيام وتتوالى الشهور وأنا أتردد أن أبوح لك بهمومي وهموم أبنائنا..

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*زوجتي الكريمة:
الوقفة الحادية عشر:* أحيانا أخشى إن تكوني ممن عناهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله: (ونساء كاسيات عاريات) وذكر أنهن لا يدخلن الجنة ولا يجدن ريحها! قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: ((إن الكاسية العارية إما لرقة ثوبها أو لقصره أو لضيقه)). 
وتأملي فستان السهرة الذي ذهبت فيه.. مفتوح الصدر والظهر وأيضاً للساق نصيب من الفتحة! فأين الستر والعفاف والحشمة والحياء! وأخشى أن يأتي يوم تلبسين ثيابا قليلة لا تفي لستر جسمك وذلك من قلة المال وشدة الفقر، فالله عز وجل قادر على أن يسلب نعمته.. 
أما البنطال.. فهو نذير شر، يبدأ بالبنطال الواسع ثم الضيق ثم القصير وذلك في تدرج محكم! والله أعلم ماذا يدبر لك أعداء الإسلام في الخفاء! ولا يكفي أن تهجري البنطال فحسب، بل أنكري على كل من ارتدته وخوفيها بالله عز وجل! يقول الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين عن البنطال: ((إنه يصف حجم رجل المرأة وكذلك بطنها وخصرها وغير ذلك، ولابسته تدخل تحت قوله: (كاسيات عاريات) حتى وإن كان واسعا فضفاضا لأن تميز رجل عن رجل يكون به شيء من عدم الستر، ثم إنه يخشى أن يكون ذلك أيضاً من تشبه النساء بالرجال لأن البنطال من ألبسة الرجال)). 
هذا لك أنت! أما صغيرتنا التي تقارب العاشرة فإن شكلها العام يوحي أنها فتاة غربية لا يعرف والدها ولا والدتها تعاليم الإسلام وحرصه على تربية النشء والأخذ بأيديهم نحو الستر والعفاف. 
كيف ستنشأ الصغيرة على الستر وهي تربى هكذا !! وإن كانت هي لا تفهم فأنت تفهمين، وإن كانت غير مكلفة فأنت أيتها الزوجة مكلفة بالمحافظة عليها، قال سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله عن لبس الصغيرات الملابس القصيرة: ((ولا يجوز التساهل في ذلك مع البنات الصغار لأن تربيتهن عليه يفضي إلى اعتيادهن له وكراهيتهن لما سواه إذا كبرن، فيقع بذلك المحذور والفتنة التي وقع فيها الكبيرات من النساء)).

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*•** يا زوجي الكريم..* المعادلة ناقصة والميزان أرى أنه لصالح الرجل.. فالنساء إحدى امرأتين إما أنها تخرج للعمل، أو أنها تبقى في المنزل وتعمل، والرجل كذلك... هذا كله في الفترة الصباحية، وإذا انتهى كل هذا الوقت الذي يشترك فيه الجميع في العمل أتى الرجل يريد الراحة والسكن أما الزوجة فإنها لا تجد راحة ولا سكناً، فهي مطالبة بالحمل من الصباح إلى أن تنام، وعليها أعباء أخرى من تدريس الأولاد وتربيتهم ونظافة المنزل و.. قائمة طويلة أليس كذلك؟! اتق الله في زوجتك أيها الرجل.. واعمل يوما واحدا مثل مجهودها لتعرف حجم مسئوليتها وكثرة إعمالها.. وإني أرى أنك خير من ينصف زوجته وأخته وابنته، فهيا إلى العمل، وأعنها على أعباء المنزل، ومتابعة الأبناء ومراجعة دروسهم، واحتسب الأجر في ذلك كله. قيل لعائشة رضي الله عنها: ماذا كان يعمل رسول الله في بيته؟ قالت: ((كان بشرا من البشر: يفلي ثوبه ويحلب شاته، ويخدم نفسه)).

----------


## أبو مريم السني

يا زوجتي الحبيبة:*
الوقفة الثانية عشر:* يا أم عبد الله.. راتبك الشهري – ولله لحمد-لم آخذ منه ريالا منذ أن بدأ العمل لأنه لا يحل لي إلا برضاك وموافقك.. ولكني أراك تصرفينه صف السفهاء المبذرين، فتلك ساعة اشتريتها بكذا وهذا فستان بكذا.. وكم أنت مسكينة حين تقفين ساعات طوال لإلقاء الدروس ثم يكون ثمرة جهدك هذا المال الضائع!! أين الأيتام والأرامل ومن له حق في الصدقة! يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((يا معشر النساء تصدقن وأكثرن الاستغفار، فإني رأيتكن أكثر أهل النار)). 

يقول ابن القيم- رحمه الله-: ((فإن من بخل بماله أن ينفقه في سبيل الله لإعلاء كلمته سلبه الله إياه أو قيض له إنفاقه فيما لا ينفعه دنياً ولا أخرى، وإن حبسه وادخره منعه التمتع به ونقله إلى غيره فيكون له مهنئوه، وعلى مخلفه وزره، وكذلك من رفه بدنه وعرضه وآثر راحته على التعب لله وفي سبيله أتعبه الله سبحانه وتعالى أضعاف ذلك في غير سبيله ومرضاته)). 

يا زوجتي الحبيبة: أمر الاحتساب في التعليم غفلت عنه، ولأجدد ما تقدم لديك في هذا الأمر سأضرب لك مثلا واحداً مستندا في ذلك إلى حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلمl(من دعا إلى هدى، كان له من الأجر مثل أجور من تبعه لا يتقص ذلك من أجورهم شيئا..)). فماذا لو قمت بتعليم طالبة واحدة سورة الفاتحة فقط فإن هذه الطالبة إذا وجبت عليها الصلاة سوف تقرأ هذه السورة سبع عشرة مرة كل يوم في الصلوات المفروضة فقط. وفي كل مرة تقرأ هذه الطالبة سورة الفاتحة لك إن شاء الله (1400 حسنة) فما بالك إذا كانت صاحبة صلاة وقيام ليل، ومن بعد كانت مدرسة وعلمت هذه السورة مئات الطالبات! ولهذا كان للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مثل أجور أمته لا ينقص من أجورهم شيئاً. وتأملي نهاية الحديث السابق حيث يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((.. ومن دعا إلى ضلالة، كان عليه من الإثم، مثل من تبعه، لا ينقص من آثامهم شيئا)). فكوني حذرة أن تدليهم على تبرج أو سفور أو تثيرين لديهن شبهة فإن الإثم والوزر عليك إلى يوم القيامة. أ رأيت! أن على هابيل لما قتل قابيل وزر من تبعه في هذا الجرم وهو القتل إلى يوم القيامة. فاحذري!.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*• اسمع يا زوجي صوت ابنتك تناديك..* إنها في حاجة إلى العطف والحنان.. إن لم تجده لدينا بحثت عنه في مكان آخر.. فانتبه!! قربها وألن لها الجانب ودعها تفرح بأبوتك وحسن إنصاتك. ولك في سيرة خير الخلق قدوة حسنة.. كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا رأى فاطمة ابنته رضي الله عنها رحب بها وقال: ((مرحبا بابنتي)) ثم يجلسها عن يمينه أو شماله. 
وقال البراء رضي الله عنه: (... فدخلت مع أبي بكر على أهله فإذا عائشة ابنته مضطجعة قد أصابتها حمى، فرأيت أباها يقبل خدها، وقال: ((كيف أنت يا بنية))

• كثير من الرجال يتصيد الهفوات ويجمع الزلات وتراه يعيد ذكر زلة مضت منذ سنوات؟! ويجمع على الزوجة أخطاءها؟! فكيف يصح هذا؟! وأين كظم الغيظ؟! وأين العفو والمسامحة؟! بل أين الإحسان؟! ﴿والكاظمين الغيظ والعافين عن الناس والله يحب المحسنين﴾. أما سمعت يا زوجي عن تلك الرتبة العالية والمنزلة الرفيعة يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إن الرجل ليدرك بحسن خلقه درجة الصائم القائم)).

----------


## أبو مريم السني

يا زوجتي..*
الوقفة الثالثة عشر:* من المفارقات العجيبة أني أراك تهتمين بأمر شراء فستان أو طلاء أظافر ويؤرقك ويهمك لأيام ماذا سترتدين في مناسبة الزواج القادمة! ومع هذا الهم الذي يصاحبك والغم الذي يلازمك لا أرى للإسلام مثله في قلبك، ولا حديثاً على لسانك! فهل زهدت في دينك! وهل فستان زواج أهم لديك من ارتقاء دينك وارتفاعه!

يا زوجتي.. أرى قلبك يحمل هموماً لا تتجاوز الراتب والفستان والتسريحة! أما الإسلام وخدمته والقيام به فالأمر ليس إليك والله المستعان!

----------


## أبو مريم السني

يا زوجي: ألا تريد أن تدنو منزلتك في الجنة حتى تكون ! بقرب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إن أقربكم مني مجلسا يوم القيامة أحسنكم أخلاقا)).

• يا زوجي.. نحن في نعم عظيمة، أولها ورأسها نعمة في الإسلام التي أكرمنا الله بها. !.- شرق أو غرب لترى أمم الكفر وكيف من الله علينا بهذا الدين العظيم. ومن النعم يا زوجي... نعمة الأمن، والاستقرار، ونعمة العقل، ونعمة السمع والبصر...وصدق الله إذ يقول: :﴿وَإِنْ تَعُدُّوا نِعْمَتَ اللَّهِ لا تُحْصُوهَا ﴾ وواجبنا نحو هذه النعم شكرها والقيام بحقها.

ومن شكرها: استعمالها في طاعة الله عز وجل والبعد عما يغضب الله ﴿لَئِنْ شَكَرْتُمْ لَأَزِيدَنَّكُم  ْ﴾. ومن شكرها إقامة عبودية الله عز وجل في نفوسنا وفي نفوس أبنائنا، وبث ذلك في مجتمعنا عبر الأمر بالمعروف النهي عن المنكر والتواصي بالحق وكثرة الثناء على الله عز وجل وحسن عبادته.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

يا زوجتي..*
الوقفة الرابعة عشر:* حينما تصلين لا أراك خاشعة الجوارح حاضرة القلب، بل تؤدينها على عجل وبسرعة، والخشوع يا زوجتي هو روح الصلاة، وأثنى الله عز وجل على الخاشعين في الصلاة، ثم ألم تحاسبي نفسك حينما تتركين السنن الرواتب وما فيها من الأجر العظيم! ولا تقعدين في مصلاك سوى دقائق وكأنك في سجن! فأين لذة العبادة وصدق المناجاة؟ وأين الفرح بلقاء الله عز وجل!

يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((ما من عبد مسلم يصلي لله تعالى كل يوم اثنتي عشرة ركعة تطوعا غير فريضة إلا بنى الله له بيتا في الجنة (أو بني له بيت في الجنة)).

والسنن الرواتب: قبل الفجر ركعتان، وقبل الظهر أربع وبعدها ركعتان، وبعد المغرب ركعتان، وبعد العشاء ركعتان. وإذا لم تعملي للدار الآخرة وأنت نجي سن الشباب فمتى تعملين؟!!

----------


## أبو مريم السني

• يا زوجي الحبيب.. بيتنا يخلو من الجلسة الإيمانية.، أريدك أن تقرأ علينا حديثا من رياض الصالحين كل يوم، أو نسمع صوتك الجهوري يروي سيرة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من كتب السيرة.. فمتى تبدأ؟! لا تقل غدا.. بل اليوم سوف أهيئ لك الكتاب ودعنا نسمع صوتك ونأنس بجلوسك ويفرح أطفالنا جميعاً بأبوتك.

• كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ينادي نساءه بأحب أسمائهن.. بل ويرخم الاسم إمعاناً في إظهار المودة والمحبة فكان ينادي عائشة رضي الله عنها بـ(( يا عائش ))

ولي شهور لم أسمع اسمي بصوتك الحبيب حتى نسيت اسمي، وظهر على لسانك أسماء وألقاب بعضها منهي عنه شرعاً لما فيه من التحقير والازدراء! فأين حقي من القدوة التي تقتدي بها!

• في الطريق ونحن سائرون أو في فترات الراحة أراك يا زوجي تطلق لسانك تزدري زميلك وتغتاب مديرك وتغمز هذا وتلمز ذاك! ألم تعلم أنه ﴿مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ ﴾ أنسيت أن صحائفك تطوى لك اليوم وتنشر أمامك يوم القيامة!

قال الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله: ((إذا أراد الكلام فعليه أن يفكر قبل كلامه، فإن ظهرت المصلحة تكلم، وإن شك لم يتكلم حتى يظهر)).

فهل وقفت هذا الموقف يا زوجي؟! واعلم أن خصماءك يوم القيامة كثير.. قال الحسن: ((إن الرجل ليتعلق بالرجل يوم القيامة فيقول: بيني وبينك الله، فيقول: والله ما أعرفك! فيقول: أنت أخذت طينة من حائطي، وآخر يقول: أنت أخذت خيطا من ثوبي)).

----------


## أبو مريم السني

يا زوجتي..
*
الوقفة الخامسة عشر:* تربية الصغار على الحلال وإبعادهم عن الحرام من مهمات التربة الصالحة.

هذا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول للحسن بن علي رضي الله عنهما وقد أخذ تمرة من تمر الصدقة فجعلها في فيه وهو طفل صغير يقول له الرسول مربياً ومعلماً : (( كخ كخ )) ليطرحها ثم قال: ((أما شعر أنا (يعني آل محمد) لا نأكل الصدقة)).

فهل يا زوجتي لصغارنا نصيب من حسن التربية وكرس الفضائل في نفوسهم!

----------


## أبو مريم السني

• يا زوجي.. من الظواهر المخالفة لسنة المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم حلق اللحى وقد استمرأت النفوس هذا المنكر فلا ترى أحدا ينبه إلى هذه المعصية، أو يوضح الحكم لمن لا يعرفه. فإعفاء اللحية من هدي الأنبياء والمرسلين عليهم الصلاة والسلام، وكذلك الصحابة الكرام والسلف الصالح.

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((خالفوا المشركين: وفروا اللحى وأحفوا الشوارب )).
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : (جزوا الشوارب، وأرخو اللحى)).

قال ابن تيمية: ((يحرم حلق اللحية)).

وقال الإمام القرطبي: ((لا يجوز حلقها ولا نتفها ولا قصها)).

وقال سماحة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز- رحمه الله-:
((إن تربية اللحية وتوفيرها وإرخاءها فرض لا يجوز تركه)). 

وحلق اللحية يا زوجي ليس من الأمور الصغيرة كما قد يتوهمه البعض، بل ربما يكون حلقها أعظم إثماً من بعض المعاصي الأخرى، لأن حلقه يعتبر من المجاهرة بالمعصية، وقد لا يعافى حالقها ولا يغفر له بسبب هذه المجاهرة لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((كل أمتي معافى إلا المجاهرين)). كما أن في كراهية اللحية أو الاستهزاء بها وبأهلها يخشى على فاعله من الردة والكفر والعياذ بالله، لأن من نواقض الإسلام: الاستهزاء والسخرية بهدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو كراهية ما جاء به، وحلق اللحية قد ينم عن كراهيتها والتخلص منها، وكراهيتها قد يكون أيضا سبباً لحبوط الأعمال كما قال تعالى:﴿ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمُ اتَّبَعُوا مَا أَسْخَطَ اللَّهَ وَكَرِهُوا رِضْوَانَهُ فَأَحْبَطَ أَعْمَالَهُمْ ﴾

• البخل داء تنفر منه النفوس الزكية فما بالك إذا نهى الإسلام عنه؟!.. قال الله عز وجل:﴿وَمَنْ يُوقَ شُحَّ نَفْسِهِ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ﴾ والبخل آثاره واضحة على بيتنا وعلى الدعوة وعلى فقراء المسلمين! فأين نصيب أولئك مما رزقك الله.

ولمن يا زوجي العزيز تجمع الدينار والدرهم وأنت تبخل به علينا؟! هل تريد أن نتطلع إلى ما في أيدي الناس وأنت حي ترزق؟!
عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال: إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ((اللهم إني أعوذ بك من البخل والكسل)).

أولا تعلم يا زوجي العزيز أنك تؤجر على النفقة؟! كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم ((إذا أنفق الرجل على أهله يحتسبها فهي له صدقة)).

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*يا زوجتي...

الوقفة السادسة عشر:* يا زوجتي: كلنا أصحاب ذنوب وخطايا وليس منا من هو معصوم من الزلل والخطأ، لكن خيرنا من يسارع إلى التوبة ويبادر إلى العودة، تحثه الخطى وتسارع به الدمعة. وتأملي في حديث عظيم وبشارة تفرح القلوب يقول صلى الله عليه وسلمl(إن الله يبسط يده بالليل ليتوب مسيء النهار،ويبسط يده بالنهار ليتوب مسيء الليل، حتى تطلع الشمس من مغربها)).

وابشري فإن (( التائب من الذنب كمن لا ذنب له )).

----------


## أبو مريم السني

يا زوجي: راجع واقعك وانظر في حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((دينار أنفقته في سبيل الله، ودينار أنفقته في رقبة، ودينار تصدقت به على مسكين، ودينار أنفقته على أهلك،أعظمها أجرا الذي أنفقته على أهلك )).

وتأمل في عظم وأهمية المصارف الأربعة، ثم انظر في أعلاها منزلة وأعظمها أجرا.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*يا زوجتي...

الوقفة السابعة عشر:* لأهلي حقوق عظيمة وأعظمها حق والدي ثم إخوتي. ولقد نشأت وتربيت في بيت والدي سنوات طويلة، وأكلت مع إخوتي سنوات متتالية.. وبيننا من الود والحب والاحترام والتقدير ما أرى أنك تعرفينه وترينه! ولكنك في الفترة الأخيرة بدأت تتذمرين وأحياناً تلقين بعض الكلمات إذا قمت بزيارة أهلي.. وأنت شخصيا أرى عليك سحائب من الكبر وكتل من البرود حينما تستقبلين أبي أو عندما ترين أمي! وهذا ليس من حسن الجميل ولا من صفات المؤمنة الصالحة التقية النقية.. ولا يغرك ابتسامي لك وكثرة حديثي معك.. فهم أهلي وذاك والدي وتلك والدتي! وهم مقدمون في الإحسان والمعروف وبذل الندى والبر عليك وعلى كل الرجال والنساء.. فأحبي ما أحبه الله عز وجل وأمر به من البر والصلة، وأحبي ما ترين أني أحبه وأعنيني على برهم وصلتهم.. فذكريني إذا نسيت ونبهيني إذا غفلت.. وقد سمعت أن كثيرا من الأزواج قد انقلب على أهله وتكدر ما بينهم لإصغائه إلى صوت واحد هو صوت زوجته وكذبها وتصيدها للأخطاء.. فهي سيئة الطبع خبيثة السريرة تنقل المواقف إليه إذا أساء أحد إليها (دون قصد) ولا تنقل المواقف التي أساءت إليهم بقصد!!

وكم من بيت تصدع بنيانه وتفرق أهله وعق الزوج أمه وأباه بسبب حية تسكن جنبه وتلد أبناءه!

والزوجة- يا زوجتي- هناك زوجة بدلا منها والنساء كثير!! ولكن الوالدان والأهل ليس لهم بدل.. وأراك تعين قولي! وتتذكرين المرة الأخيرة التي كان بيني وبينك فيها نزاع وخلاف عدت إليهم واستشرتهم! فكانوا خير المستشارين.. وأثنوا عليك خيرا وألزموني بحل الأمر.. فأين المكافأة لهم!!

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*زوجي الحبيب: تمر بي حالات ضعف نفسي واضطراب  جسمي وقد تصيبني الآلام والأمراض! ولكنك لا تلقي لذلك بالا. مع أنني امرأة ضعيفة مسكينة كسيرة الجناح! 

تأمل في حال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحابته فلما مرضت رقية رضي الله عنها تخلف زوجها عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه عن معركة بدر. ولكن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ضرب له بسهمه من الغنيمة عليه الصلاة والسلام: ((أقم معها، ولك أجر من شهد بدرا وسهمه)). وما ذاك إلا من عظم أمر العناية بالزوجة وأنها قد تحبس الرجل عن الجهاد إذا كانت في حاجة لرعايته وعنايته.. ذكرت لي صديقتي أن زوجها يثني على خفة دمك وظرفك وسرعة بديهتك وأنك حاضر النكتة! فهل هذا صحيح؟! لأنني لم أر إلا عبوساً وهجرا! فما رأيتك في مبتسماً ولا ملقياً طرفة إلي! أخشى أن تكون صديقتي أخطأت في وصفك أو أنك رجل لك أكثر من شخصية! 

وأعود بك قروناً ليحدثك عبد الله بن الحارث فيقول: ((ما رأيت أحدا أكثر تبسما من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم)).

والتبسم يا زوجي صدقة من الصدقات التي تؤجر عليها قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((وتبسمك في وجه أخيك صدقة)).*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*يا زوجتي العزيزة:**
الوقفة الثامنة عشر: انتشر في أوساط النساء كثرة المزاح والضحك والنكت السامجة والضحكات العالية! حتى أن بعض تلك النكت تخدش الحياء وتسقط الاحترام وهذا من سوء التربية وضعف الدين وقلة الحياء. وقد تكون هذه النكت فيها تعرض لأهل الخير والصلاح فتصل بصاحبها إلى حد الردة والعياذ بالله.
قال الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم- رحمه الله-: ((ومن الناس ديدنه تتبع أهل العلم لقيهم. أو لم يلقهم مثل قوله: المطاوعة كذا وكذا، فهذا يخشى أن يكون مرتدا ولا ينقم عليهم إلا أنهم أهل الطاعة)).

وفي جواب اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء على من قال لآخر:
((يا لحية)) مستهزئا، قالت اللجنة: إن الاستهزاء باللحية منكر عظيم، فإن قصد القائل بقوله : ((يا لحية)) السخرية، فذلك كفر، وإن قصد التعريف فليس بكفر، ولا ينبغي أن يدعوه بذلك.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*يا زوجي: الولاء والبراء من أركان العقيدة، وشرط من شروط الإسلام، تغافل عنه كثير من الناس وأهمله البعض. الغنيمة وقال والولاء: هو حب الله ورسوله والصحابة والمؤمنين الموحدين ونصرتهم.

والبراء: هو بغض من خالف الله ورسوله والصحابة والمؤمنين الموحدين، من الكافرين والمشركين والمنافقين والمبتدعين والفساق. 

فكل مؤمن موحد ملتزم للأوامر والنواهي الشرعية، تجب محبته وموالاته ونصرته، وكل من خالف ذلك وجب التقرب إلى الله تعالى ببغضه ومعاداته وجهاده بالقلب واللسان بحسب القدرة والإمكان.

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((من أحب لله وأبغض لله، وأعطى لله ومنع لله، فقد استكمل الإيمان)).

قال الشيخ حمد بن عتيق- رحمه الله- : ((فأما معاداة الكفار والمشركين، فاعلم أن الله سبحانه وتعالى قد أوجب- ذلك، وأكد إيجابه، وحرم موالاتهم وشدد فيها حتى أنه ليس في كتاب الله تعالى حكم فيه من الأدلة أكثر ولا أبين من هذا الحكم بعد وجوب التوحيد وتحريم ضده)).

ومن صور موالاة الكفار: التشبه بهم في اللبس والكلام والسفر إلى بلادهم لغرض النزهة ومتعة النفس وكذلك مشاركتهم أعيادهم أو مساعدتهم في إقامتها، أو تهنئتهم بمناسبتها أو حضور إقامتها، ومن صور موالاتهم: مدحهم والإشادة بما هم عليه من- المدنية والحضارة، 

والإعجاب بأخلاقهم ومهاراتهم دون نظر إلى عقائدهم الباطلة ودينهم الفاسد. ومن صور موالاتهم: الاستغفار لهم والترحم عليهم ومما وقع فيه كثير من الناس وهو من صور موالاتهم استقدامهم للعمل لدينا دون ضرورة.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*يا زوجتي العزيزة:
الوقفة التاسعة عشر: إكرام الضيف من سنن الأنبياء والمرسلين وقد عده الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من الإيمان فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ((من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليكرم ضيفه..)). فأين إكرام الضيف وأنت تتأففين وتتضجرين إذا دعيت أحد الجيران أو المعارف والأصحاب.. وتعلمين حرصي أن لا أدعو إلى بيتي إلا صاحب طاعة امتثالا لأمر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((ولا يأكل طعامك إلا تقي..)).*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*يا زوجي: اعترف بجميلك وفضلك علي، فأنت تنفق الأموال وتتلمس حاجاتنا اليومية، فجزاك الله خيرا، وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك. وأذكرك وأنت من كرام الرجال بحديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((تهادوا تحابوا)). والهدية مفتاح للقلوب تنبئ عن محبة وقرب. ولي سنوات لم أر منك ولو هدية بسيطة تقدمها في نهاية الأسبوع أو بمناسبة عودتك من السفر.. ولا يهمني قيمة الهدية.. فقيمتها أنها أنت منك وحدك!!*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*زوجتي العزيزة:
الوقفة العشرون: بيتنا حباه الله بالمحبة والمودة وزينه. بأطفال كالورود والرياحين.. نستعذب كلماتهم ونفرح بخطواتهم! ولكن ينقصنا في هذا البيت الابتسامة.. لا تعجبي يا زوجتي تنقصنا الابتسامة! نعم أنا زوجك أحتاج إلى ابتسامتك الجميلة! وإني أحمد الله عز وجل أن ليس بيننا مشاكل ولا صراخ ولكن نحن بحاجة إلى الابتسامة التي نؤجر عليها.. فهي تحيي النفوس وتزيل ضغائن الصدور! ومنذ زمن لم أر حبات اللؤلؤ على ابتسامة تزين محياك.. يا أم عبد الله ابتسمي..((وتبسمك في وجه أخيك صدقة..)) لا تبخلي ولا تستكثري أن تقومي بعمل سهل يسير فيه خير لي ولك.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*يا أبا عبد الله.. مرت سنوات طويلة على زواجنا وما جرى مساء البارحة أدمى قلبي وجرح فؤداي! فهل بعد هذه العشرة الطويلة تهينني أمام أبنائنا وتلمزني بأسوأ الألقاب.. لقد سمعت ألفاظا نابية وكلمات غير لائقة! والمصيبة أن كل الأبناء سمعوا ذلك! فهل هذا تصرف يليق بنا كزوجين! وهل من العقل والحكمة أن يسمع الأبناء مشاكلنا وأن نضعها أمامهم! ألا ترى أن ذلك يؤثر سلبا على تربيتهم واحترامهم لنا!
وأمر كهذا- يا زوجي- يكون علاجه في الخفاء بيني وبينك! ألم تسمع قول الله تعالى: ﴿واهجروهن في المضاجع﴾ ولم يقل واهجروهن عن المضجع، فهذا أدعى لعدم معرفة الناس لما شجر بين الأزواج، إنه هجر في المضجع وهو مكان قاص لا يعلم ما يدور بداخله أحد من البشر! إنه هجر في البيت وليس أمام الأقارب والأبناء! الهدف من ذلك العلاج لا التشهير أو الإذلال! فماذا جنيت مما حدث مساء البارحة!

أمر خطير يا زوجي.. أرعني له سمعك، وأعرني فيه قلبك! لو تحدث رجل عن صفاتي. وطولي وعرضي أمام زملائك ماذا يكون موقفك؟! العجب أنك تقوم بهذا الدور مسروراً فرحا.. فتذكر ما يدور بيننا وماذا تفعل، وهي أسرار بيوت وخبايا أزواج..؟ والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حذر من هذا أشد الحذر فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ((إن من أشر الناس عند الله منزلة يوم القيامة: الرجل يفضي إلى امرأته وتفضي إليه، ثم ينشر سرها)). فاحذر أن يقوم لسانك مقام (جهاز تصوير) يصف ما يقع بيننا فالأمر خطير!*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*زوجتي الحبيبة:
الوقفة الواحدة والعشرون: زرت صديقي قبل أيام وذكر لي وهو فرح مستبشر حرص زوجته على حضور المحاضرات والدروس الإسلامية وذكر لي حديثاً مفرحاً.. فقد قاربت زوجته حفظ عشرة أجزاء من القرآن وذلك باستمرارها في "مدارس تحفيظ القران النسائية وهي منتشرة في كل مكان.. يا زوجتي ألا تغارين وأنت تسمعين المؤمنات يتسابقن إلى الخير! ولك خمس سنوات أو تزيد لم تحفظي آية أو حديث! أليس هذا مذمة في حقك ونقصاً في دينك؟! ومن محبتي لأم أولادي أوصيك باختيار صديقة عفيفة نقية تقية، تدلك على الخير، وتأمرك بالمعروف، وتنهاك عن المنكر، وتكون عوناً لك. فإن التحاب في الله من أفضل القربات وأعظم الطاعات. فهبي إلى أن تكون لك صاحبة دين وخلق تعينك في أمر دينك ودنياك.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*لا تغضب يا زوجي إذا قلت: لك إنك غير ثابت المنهج غير واضح الخطا.. ها أنت لا ترضى أن أنظر إلى الرجال في الأسواق والمحلات، بل وفي الشارع، ثم ها أنت تجلسني أمام الشاشة لأرى ذلك الممثل الجميل الممتلئ صحة ووسامة!! فكيف هذا التناقض عندك؟! أليس النظر حرام في كل مكان؟! وفي أمرك هذا لا طاعة لك؟ لأن الطاعة في المعروف ﴿ قُلْ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَغُضُّوا مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِمْ وَيَحْفَظُوا فُرُوجَهُمْ ذَلِكَ أَزْكَى لَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا يَصْنَعُونَ * وَقُلْ لِلْمُؤْمِنَاتِ يَغْضُضْنَ مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِنَّ وَيَحْفَظْنَ فُرُوجَهُنَّ﴾. ثم قل لي بربك.. كيف تطيع الله عز وجل ولا تنظر ببصرك إلى امرأة متسترة متحشمة في الشارع.. وفي المنزل تطلق عينيك في الشاشة لترى النساء بدون حجاب وبكامل زينتهن..فأين الطاعة والامتثال وغض البصر؟!وأذكرك بقول عجيب قرأته حيث قال ابن سيرين : ((إني أرى المرأة في المنام فأعرف أنها لا تحل لي، فأصرف بصري عنها)).*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*يا زوجتي الحبيبة:
الوقفة الثانية والعشرون: يا زوجتي.. أصابتني الحيرة واستبد بي الحزن فقد لاحظت منذ شهور أنك تتحاملين علي وتتصيدين زلاتي وهفواتي وتظهيرنها أمام صغارنا..
وأقرب الأمثلة مساء البارحة فقد عاتبتيني بصوت مرتفع لتأخري في إحضار طلب من طلبات المنزل! وهل هذا يليق في حق زوج! وإن كنت سأتحمل هفوتك وزلتك إلا أن هذا لا ينبغي أن يصدر من أم أبنائي وزوجتي الحنون. وإن كنت أشكر لك حسن خلقك سنوات طويلة، إلا أنه يؤلمني أن يبدر منك مثل هذا.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*يا زوجي:
دخلت يا زوجي في مزالق خطيرة ودروب متعرجة فبدأت ! تستهين بالمال من أين يأتي! أمن حلال أم من حرام.. ونحن كما قالت إحدى بنات السلف لأبيها : ((نصبر على الجوع ولا نصبر على النار)) وفي الحلال غنية حتى وإن كان قليلا!! 
هذا جيبك يحوي بطاقات بعضها محرم وأفتى العلماء بحرمتها! وهذا أنت تسارع إلى التأمين التجاري عند شراء سيارة! والرشوة انتشرت بين الموظفين بأسماء مختلفة وصور متنوعة، والربا والتعامل به في كل زاوية، وفي تضييع أوقات الدوام والاستهانة بها أكل مال بدون وجه حق. فهذا الراتب وضع- لك كأجير تعمل به لدى بيت مال المسلمين. فهل وفيت أم أن الأمر فيه تهاون وتكاسل وإضاعة؟! إن كان كذلك فاعلم أنه قد يدخل إليك أموال محرمة أخذتها دون مقابل؟!*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*يا زوجتي الحبيبة:
الوقفة الثالثة والعشرون: سمعت في الأمثال أن أقرب طريق للوصول إلى قلب الرجل هو معدته! والله عز وجل خلقنا لأمر عظيم هو عبادته وليس الأكل والشرب بذاته، وذم الله عز وجل الكفار بقوله: ﴿ذرهم يأكلوا ويتمتعوا ويلههم الأمل فسوف يعلمون﴾. ولست أحرم حلالا، لكن ما تقومين به من طبخ لعدة أصناف فيه إضاعة للوقت، وإسراف في الطعام، وصرف النفوس عما خلقت له! يكفي من يدك الحنون أكلة طيبة مباركة خفيفة على المعدة، . وستصلين إلى قلبي عبر فكري ونفسي.. لقد سكنت سويداء القلب منذ تزوجتك، ومساء الأسبوع الماضي خالطني شعور بالفرحة عندما علمت أن إحدى قريباتي عزمت أن تقرأ في كتاب الله عز رجل كل يوم جزءا.. هذا هو أسهل الطرق إلى الجنة وإلى قلبي أيضاً.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*ويا زوجي.. ترك الخطيئة أيسر من طلب التوبة! فمتى يبدأ الفجر الصادق في حياتك.. متى تبدأ التوبة وتجدد العودة؟! واعلم أن المال ببركته لا بكثرته، فكم ترى من شخص يملك المليارات وهو في شقاء؟ وكم من سعيد وهو يملك الكفاف؟!
وقد سئل علي بن أبي طالب عن الدنيا فقال: ((حلالها حساب وحرامها النار)).

وقال الحسن: ((يا ابن آدم إنما بطنك شبر في شبر فلم يدخلك النار؟)) ومَرات ومرات تسعى للمال ولا تسأل أهو حلال أم حرام!

طاعة الوالدين بالمعروف واجبة، وهي من أعظم القربات إلى الله عز وجل، وأرى منك تململا حينما أطلب زيارة والدي.. وتستثقل طلبي الذهاب لهم كل أسبوع مرة أو مرتين! خاصة في فترات مرضهم أو ضعفهم! ودائما تعلل ذلك.. بأن الهاتف موجود ويكفي الاتصال الهاتفي بهم! لعلك من هذا اليوم تعينني على زيارتهم وتفقد. حاجاتهم وبرهم وصلتهم!*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*يا زوجتي الحبيبة:
الوقفة الرابعة والعشرون: المناسبات الاجتماعية إذا لم يكن ! فيها منكر فهي تألف القلوب، وتقرب النفوس، وأراك مع حرصك- وفقك الله- على الحضور إلا أنك تهملين واجباً أعظم من صلة الرحم وهو الصلاة..فأراك تؤخرين الصلاة- خاصة صلاة العشاء- حتى تعودين وذلك بسبب وضع المساحيق والمكياج عند خروجك.. وقد لا تعودين إلى المنزل إلا بعد منتصف الليل وقد خرج وقت صلاة العشاء! وأخشى عليك أن تكوني ممن ذكرهم الله عز وجل بقوله: ﴿فَوَيْلٌ لِلْمُصَلِّينَ * الَّذِينَ هُمْ عَنْ صَلاتِهِمْ سَاهُونَ﴾والله أخشى أن تخرجي من البيت ولا تعودين إليه أبدا.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*يا أبا عبد الله: ظهرت في الفترة الأخيرة تزكية النفس من كثير من الشباب.. فها أنت تزكي نفسك وكأنك تجاوزت القنطرة! وتأمل في حالك.. لا تذهب إلى الصلاة إلا عند سماع الإقامة.. ومن رمضان الماضي إلى رمضان الحالي لم تختم القرآن، بل طويت المصحف وهجرته شهورا طويلة.. أما قيام الليل وصيام أيام البيض ويومي الاثنين والخميس فلعلك لم تسمع بها!                     يا زوجي لا تغضب، ولكن لا تزك نفسك فلازلت في بداية المشوار! ولكن كما قال أحمد بن عاصم: ((هذه غنيمة باردة، أصلح ما بقي من عمرك يغفر لك ما مضى)).*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*يا زوجتي الحبيبة:**
الوقفة الخامسة والعشرون: منذ سنوات طويلة ونحن نعيش تحت سقف واحد ونرى بعضنا البعض كل يوم! ولازلت يا زوجتي حتى الآن لا تعرفين ماذا أحب، وماذا اكره؟ ومتى موعد نومي، وأي أنواع الطعام أفضل! أليس هذا قصورا في حقي؟!*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*يا زوجي... سنوات طويلة نعيش فيها سويا تحت سقف واحد.. ولم أسمع طوال تلك السنوات كلمة حانية وهمسة محبة، فأنا أعيش في صحراء مقفرة ليس فيها همسة حانية ولا كلمة طيبة! ونادرا ما أسمع منك كلمة شكر لطعام أعددته أو للباس جميل ارتديته..*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*يا زوجتي الحبيبة:
الوقفة السادسة والعشرون: يا زوجتي.. أرى منك إعراضاً وصدودا عن بعض رغباتي النفسية وحاجاتي الفطرية. وأرى منك أعذارا واهية وتلمساً للهرب والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ((إذا دعا للرجل امرأته إلى فراشه فأبت أن تجيء فبات غضبان، لعنتها الملائكة حتى تصبح)).*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*زوجي الحبيب.. أراك رجلا موفور العقل حاد الذكاء.. ومع هذا كله لا تقدر جهدي!
أحيانا أمضي ساعات من وقتي واقفة على قدمي لطبخ أكلة تحبها! وأتحمل الوقوف والتعب تقربا إلى الله عز وجل بخدمتك ويهمني رأيك.. أريد أن أسمع كلمة شكر على هذا الصنيع! ولكنك تفاجئني لخطأ بسيط في الإعداد وتنسى ذلك الجهد كله!! وكان قدوتنا صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يعيب طعاما قط إن اشتهاه أكله، وإن كرهه تركه!
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: ((ما عاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم طعاما قط، إن اشتهاه أكله، وإن كرهه تركه)).
يا أوجب الحبيب: نهاية الأسبوع يعني أن هناك أياماًَ غير عادية في منزلنا! فأنت تخرج مع أصحابك وزملائك وتتركني أنا وصغاري، ولطالما سمعت بكاءهم ورغبتهم في الخروج معك لرؤية الربيع والمرح في واحة رملية !غناء، ولكنك لا تبالي بذلك.. وتسارع خطواتك ثم تغلق الباب، !وتتركني وصغاري في بكاء وحزن! لا نريد أن نحرمك متعتك سعادتك ولكن لي حق، وللصغار حقوق، فاقسم واعدل بيننا وبين أصحابك وزملائك!*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*زوجتي الحبيبة:
**الوقفة السابعة والعشرون:* كان دأب الأنبياء والمرسلين وعباد الله الصالحين الدعاء لأنفسهم وأبنائهم وذرياتهم.. ﴿رَبَّنَا هَبْ لَنَا مِنْ أَزْوَاجِنَا وَذُرِّيَّاتِنَ  ا قُرَّةَ أَعْيُنٍ وَاجْعَلْنَا لِلْمُتَّقِينَ إِمَاماً﴾ ﴿ رَبِّ اجْعَلْ هَذَا الْبَلَدَ آمِناً وَاجْنُبْنِي وَبَنِيَّ أَنْ نَعْبُدَ الْأَصْنَامَ﴾ وغيرها في القران كثير... فأين نصيب أبنائنا من الدعاء لهم بالهداية والتوفيق..
بل مع الأسف أراك أحيانا ترفعين صوتك بالدعاء عليهم، وقد توافق باب إجابة فتجاب الدعوة ويقع الأمر.. وتندمين على ذلك.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*يا زوجي: من ورائك من الرجال انتشر بينهم الإسبال في الثياب والمشلح. وهذا مخالف لهدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال: مررت على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وفي إزاري استرخاء فقال: يا عبد الله ارفع إزارك ! فرفعته، ثم قال : ((زد فمازلت أتحراها بعد فقال بعض القوم: إلى أين؟ فقال : (( أنصاف الساقين))
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((ما أسفل من الكعبين من الإزار ففي النار)).
 هذه الأحاديث وغيرها لمسبل ثيابه دون كبر وخيلاء، أما من تلبسه الشيطان وألقى عليه رداء الكبر والخيلاء فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ((من جر ثوبه خيلاء لم ينظر الله إليه يوم القيامة)).*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*يا زوجتي الحبيبة:
الوقفة الثامنة والعشرون: أراك يا زوجتي ترسلين لسانك واصفا زميلاتك في العمل فهذه طويلة، وأخرى بيضاء، وأخرى قد قصت شعرها حتى بدت جميلة! والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حذر من ذلك بقوله: ((لا تباشر المرأة المرأة فتنعتها لزوجها كأنه ينظر إليها)). أو لم تسمعي أن الأذن شريكة في العشق والمحبة وإثارة الشهوة!*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*لا تنزعج يا زوجي من سؤال طالما طرحته على نفسي وطالما سمعته من صغاري وهو: أين تقضي وقتك خلال الأسبوع؟! نرى أن الأصدقاء والزملاء والرحلات والاستراحات قد أخذت وقتك كله وليس لنا إلا دقائق نراك فيها، وفي بعض الأيام يكون أحد الصغار نائماً فيمر عليه يومان لم يرك؟! وهل- يا زوجي- الزملاء والبيع والشراء أحق منا بالوقت؟!
سأعود بك يا زوجي العزيز سنوات وقرون..لترى من كان أكثر منك عملا ودعوة ومقابلة وتعليماً.. أطلق بصرك في كتب الحديث لترى نبي الأمة وقائدها ومعلمها مع كثرة أعبائه إلا أنه أعطى كل ذي حق حقه.. أليس لك فيه قدوة!! بلى والله، لنا جميعا فيه القدوة الحسنة..*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*يا زوجتي الغالية:
الوقفة التاسعة العشرون: يا زوجتي أنصتي واقرئي قول الله عز وجل: ﴿ وَلْيَضْرِبْنَ بِخُمُرِهِنَّ عَلَى جُيُوبِهِنَّ وَلا يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلَّا لِبُعُولَتِهِنّ  َ﴾ وهذه الآية أراك تطبقينها ولله الحمد في نفسك. لكن ما بال خادمتك كاشفة الوجه حاسرة الرأس ، هل تظنين أن الآية خاصة بك وحدك! إنها آية عامة فما بالك تفرقين! وأحياناً أراك تتهاونين في أمر خروجها للشارع أو للسوق! ويوم القيامة أنت موقوفة فإنها أمانة تحت يدك! وانظري على أنها إحدى بناتك أو أخواتك.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*يا زوجي.. همومنا كثيرة ومتشعبة ولكني سأجعلها في أجمل ما رأت عيني.. كتاب الله عز وجل وسنة نبينا الكريم في حسن العشرة وطيب المودة: يقول الله تعالى: ﴿ وَعَاشِرُوهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ﴾ ويقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((استوصوا بالنساء خيرا..))وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((أكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا، وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم)).
يا زوجي: إن زللت في هذه الكلمات فأنت من الكرام الذين يعفون عن الخطأ ويتجاوزون عن الزلل.
زوجي: رزقك الله العافية وألبسك لباس الإيمان والتقوى، وأقر عينك بصلاح أبنائنا، وجمعني وإياك ووالدينا في الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة وجعلنا ممن ينادون يوم القيامة ﴿ ادْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ أَنْتُمْ وَأَزْوَاجُكُمْ تُحْبَرُونَ﴾.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*زوجتي الغالية:
الوقفة الأخيرة: رغم أننا نعيش في هناء وسعادة وبحبوبة عيش إلا أنني أخشى أن تفوت علينا أعظم الفرص وأثمنها بدون فائدة..أعظم الفرص هي وجودنا في هذه الحياة!فتعالي نعدل المسار ونسير حسب ما شرعه الله عز وجل لنا.. بادري يا زوجتي قبل أن ترحلي بكفن وحنوط! أما دولاب ملابسك المليء فلن تأخذي منه قطعة واحدة! سترحلين بخمسة أثواب هي كفنك، ويصاحبك في الطريق إلى المقبرة زوجك وابنك واخوتك وعشيرتك، وخلال نصف ساعة يتفرق الجميع ويرجعون وتبقين مرتهنة بعملك!فسارعي إلى التوبة، وبادري إلى العودة، ولا تغرك الأماني وسراب الدنيا فإنها خدعت من كان قبلك حتى أنزلوا في القبور وضمتهم اللحود..وهناك سؤال وجواب وجنة ونار.
وأبشرك بحديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((التائب من الذنب كمن لا ذنب له)).
وفي الحديث الآخر قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((كل أمتي يدخلون الجنة إلا من أبى؟ قالوا:. يا رسول الله ومن يأبى؟ قال:((من أطاعني دخل الجنة، ومن عصاني فقد أبى)).
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: ((الذي يضر صاحبه هو ما لم يحصل منه توبة، فأما ما حصل منه توبة فقد يكون صاحبه بعد التوبة أفضل منه قبل الخطيئة)).
ولا تظني يا زوجتي أن التوبة في ترك المنكرات والمعاصي فحسب، بل احرصي على التوبة من تضييع الأوقات ومن ترك النوافل والتهاون في أعمال البر والمداومة على الخير..

زوجتي وأم أبنائي: أبشرك بحديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((أيما امرأة ماتت وزوجها عنها راض دخلت الجنة)).

زوجتي.. جعلك الله قرة عين لي في الدنيا وجعلك زوجة لي في الجنة، وأصلح ذرياتنا وبارك في أعمالنا وأعمارنا وجعل الجنة مثوانا ﴿رَبَّنَا هَبْ لَنَا مِنْ أَزْوَاجِنَا وَذُرِّيَّاتِنَ  ا قُرَّةَ أَعْيُنٍ وَاجْعَلْنَا لِلْمُتَّقِينَ إِمَاماً﴾.واجعلن  ا من أهل هذه الآية: ﴿وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَاتَّبَعَتْهُم  ْ ذُرِّيَّتُهُمْ بِإِيمَانٍ أَلْحَقْنَا بِهِمْ ذُرِّيَّتَهُمْ وَمَا أَلَتْنَاهُمْ مِنْ عَمَلِهِمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ كُلُّ امْرِئٍ بِمَا كَسَبَ رَهِينٌ﴾*

----------

